# 2001 sentra GXE alternator problems.



## bonestocksentra (Jun 7, 2003)

On my way to work, my headlights blew out, and the battery and brake light came on.

According to the general consensus here, when the battery and brake light come on, the alternator is shot. Another guy had his alternator overcharge and blow out his lights on the forums too.

I replaced the alternator, but the battery and brake light is still on. I see 3 fuseboxes on the car. One driver side under the dash, one under the hood on the driver side, and one under the hood on the pass side, but I dont' see any fuses that would seem to be blown. Am I just missing the fuse, is it there? If so, whats it labled as? What else could it be if its not the fuse? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonestocksentra (Jun 7, 2003)

noone have a clue/?!?!?!?


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

With a voltmeter and the car running, measure the voltage output on the alt. It should be 13.0 to 14.4 volts DC then measure this voltage right at the battery. The voltage should be the same. 

If the voltage is the same, then replace the alternator again as the internal regulator is bad. If the voltage is NOT the same then remove teh fuse links and measure them with an Ohm meter. the reading should be 0 to 7 Ohms. anything above this, replace teh fuselinks.


----------



## bonestocksentra (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks.


----------

